# "The Fear" Snowboarding Psychology Coaching?



## Soggysnow (Sep 11, 2012)

For most of us, we have experienced 'the fear' at some point or a few points in our days of snowboarding.

My latest one is a fear of boxes, and specific ones at that. While everyone at my level is progressing ahead of me, not afraid to try, and not failing when they do- I am lagging behind because I am constantly losing an ongoing mental conversation. When it comes around to trying, I DO injure myself adding to the problem (current injury mild concussion). I have tried ride on rails, with no mind issues, so know I can definitely do it and when I get it down, I love the feeling.

Obviously this is a problem for some more than others *puts hand up*
I would like to know if there is something that works for you, how do you get over the fear and not only start trying something (for the first time, or for the 100th time, until the fear set in) and succeeding?

Do you get take yourself away from that feature for awhile, do other things and then come back to it? Or do you jump in and just keep trying? What do you do when you _can't _ make yourself do it anymore because the fear takes over?

Any of your own experiences, links, books- Anything that can help myself and others conquer the mind and get back on track. I am also interested in the differences between the men and the ladies. It seems in general we learn a little differently, and I am curious to know if there is a difference when dealing and getting over "the fear"

ta


----------



## zoom111 (Dec 14, 2010)

Soggysnow said:


> Do you get take yourself away from that feature for awhile, do other things and then come back to it? Or do you jump in and just keep trying?
> ta



If your using the wrong technique and keep trying, your just going to make it much more difficult then it actually is. Start with just that: technique. Be aware of what you are doing and how it effects your other movements. Start small and work your way up. 

Start off with a nice ride-on feature and work on your form/technique. Your going to have to muster up the courage to get a bit of speed (going slow will make it a lot harder).

If I'm having difficulties with some features I will walk away briefly and do the things I'm good at to boost my confidence before returning. Try to not make a big deal of it, but at the same time be mentally prepared and in the zone.


----------



## Treegreen (Mar 16, 2012)

Fear is a result of your relative comfort. It's one of the reasons why heuristic psychology is such a problem in the back country (e.g. I've ridden this line 1,000 times and never had an avalanche so my brain takes mental shortcuts that might ignore signs telling me that today is a day I could set one off). It's also one of the reasons why "easy styling" is a part of the process to work people into park riding. You start small on features you can reasonably handle, work up your comfort level on them, and then progressively get larger.

Everyone is different, and the level of self-preservation we feel will be different from those around us. Typically speaking, young men are less risk averse than young women or older adults. Although I don't think you need to focus on that as a reason for why you are having trouble. My guess is your injury has kicked up your preservation a notch. The best approach, would be to leave your friends to do their thing and get a coach/lesson so that you can focus on what you're doing instead of on what other people are doing.

It isn't a race to get to the top or to see how fast you can master something. You need to change your mindset to focusing on what you can accomplish and in a time frame that makes it happen safely. Sure, it can be frustrating if you feel like you are falling behind, but that rush to catch up is also probably leading to mistakes. It is much better to focus on technique (as has already been suggested), so that you have a strong foundation to build upon. Once you've done that, you'll exponentially get better and may even find that you're surpassing your friends who are "faster" at this point. Any idiot can go hit a box, but that doesn't make them good.


----------



## Soggysnow (Sep 11, 2012)

zoom111 said:


> If your using the wrong technique and keep trying, your just going to make it much more difficult then it actually is. Start with just that: technique. Be aware of what you are doing and how it effects your other movements. Start small and work your way up.
> 
> Start off with a nice ride-on feature and work on your form/technique. Your going to have to muster up the courage to get a bit of speed (going slow will make it much more difficult).



My problem is... I have done the features before...then something happened and I am not even at square one because now I am either too scared to even roll over it or just hurting myself trying...but know I have done it before, injury free so I am getting furious. Its a mind issue for sure.
Yesterday I did on a ride on, pretty smooth box 5050, then a little bit of rotation, then backside boardslide..I had almost enough courage to try frontside but cut my speed, WAY too hard and then we moved onto something else so I did not try again. So Im ok with that box.
But there is the long thin box I have beef with...I know I can do it but have not successfully done it once since a couple of really hard bails. argh. All. in. my. head.

I did have a fantastic spin day today...but I am not sure whether I should avoiding the things I am having trouble with and getting some space/time away or dealing with it head on.
As I haven't been snowboarding for a long time I have not had to deal with fear in the way that you need to for this sport . 

*Treegreen*- I did have freestyle coaching all weekend which is when the new head injury happened and why I brought up this thread. I really didn't achieve anything. Just even more frustrated and upset with myself as I couldn't make myself even ride on a basic feature when i have done harder things in the past.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Fear can be a good thing...but progression or approximity to the target. There is also imagery and stress reaction control...like breathing. If you can control your breath, you can control your emotions and thoughts. But your statement indicates that ur psyching your self out..."I do injure myself"...which is just re-inforcing the failure belief...what is your goal? To injure yourself or to hit a box? Instead of fear being the wall to overcome....you accept that there is fear and you start there. It seems that you are fearing fear. Its a combination of arousal (fear), skills and confidence...and in that equation fear is the challenge not a roadblock.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas (5/10) Movie CLIP - Getting "The Fear" (1998) HD - YouTube


----------



## Atoxa (Feb 11, 2013)

With boxes the way I do it is if the park isn't packed I just ride the thing OVER and OVER again. There's a little progression park at my place no - one goes through and if I'm having a bad park day I just hit the box, stop, walk back up, do it again, repeat. I do that enough and my courage builds up and I get ready to do other things. Some days I'll have a day where I just am doing TERRIBLE at my boxes and rails. I'll slip on an edge, etc. If that is happening I go and work on my normal riding, trying double blacks and stuff. What I do always varies from day to day. Just practice the same thing over and over and you'll get the courage to do the next one. When I go to the hill I always say to myself something like "I'm going to focus on THAT feature all day". Last time I went for me it was the ride on 1" rail. The day before that it was the 25' jump. I aim to have that feature down by the end of the day. Not quite down on the 1" rail though... D: If I need encouragement after a day of snowboarding I just read some Calvin and Hobbes.


----------



## Soggysnow (Sep 11, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Fear can be a good thing...but progression or approximity to the target. There is also imagery and stress reaction control...like breathing. If you can control your breath, you can control your emotions and thoughts. But your statement indicates that ur psyching your self out..."I do injure myself"...which is just re-inforcing the failure belief...what is your goal? To injure yourself or to hit a box? Instead of fear being the wall to overcome....you accept that there is fear and you start there. It seems that you are fearing fear. Its a combination of arousal (fear), skills and confidence...and in that equation fear is the challenge not a roadblock.


Fearing fear, hows that for being a complicated lady? haha But I think you are right.
The initial fear didn't begin from an injury, just happened and got worse with time and attempts to overcome it by trying again.
I will say I did do one boardslide I was REALLY happy with yesterday. So glad there is a photo of it :yahoo:
But its just that long stupid box, get over that and I can try the rainbows.

*Wrathfuldeity*-Ill try concentrating on breathing on Thurs.


----------



## neshawnp (Jan 29, 2013)

I first attempted a 50-50 mailbox shaped feature this season n bailed huge, result hematoma still draining s month later. Fact that I board 4 days a week doesn't help. I analyzed my fail. Which was shoulders parallel with feature n keeping my eyes focused on the end of the feature. After that first attempt I wore knee pads which helped get over the injury fear. 

This weekend I just stomped my first 50-50 on a kinked rail, I was really surprised lol n amped. Focus on staying low. I think focusing on breathing helps. Inhale before u hit the feature n exhale as u transition on it focusing on the end of it. Take a few runs by it just scoping. I like going through the park once n then goin down a run n keeping it fun. That is what works for me. Good luck!


----------



## tflock82 (Feb 8, 2013)

Fear isnt always a big problem, what i usually do is just watch as many people i can hit the same feature im planning on hitting, once a see a person that kind looks equal to me(or worse) i just get the courage to do it. I do have a problem with jumps, ive done the biggest jumps within my resort except for the "expert jumps." my fear with these jumps is if im going to freak out in the air and just get smashed, i honestly think i can do it its just im afraid of the fact of wipping out and ending a couple of seasons, any tips? thanks:laugh:


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

maybe boxs and rails arnt your thing. I've been snowboarding for 17 years and will ride about any line at any mountain but still dont feel that comfortable on box's and rails. A natural log jib is fine, 2ft wide box is sketchy. With a big mountain like whistler focus on what you find fun and rip it. A lot of freeriding will teach you how to fall/recover from a fall which helps in the park.


----------



## Soggysnow (Sep 11, 2012)

tflock82 said:


> Fear isnt always a big problem, what i usually do is just watch as many people i can hit the same feature im planning on hitting, once a see a person that kind looks equal to me(or worse) i just get the courage to do it.


I work like that too. I think it comes from my dancing days. I compete against myself in a way. In dancing I have the luxury of being able to look in a mirror at myself and my form, in snowboarding I don't have that advantage, which is why I will look out for people who I think are similar, see where they are going wrong etc. If they get the balls to do something and are at a similar level....I will be more likely to be inspired to try (when riding alone)

Seems a bit brutal they only have expert jumps...the consequences of those would definitely be greater, for starters you would have to have a lot more speed just to avoid hitting the flat!


----------



## tflock82 (Feb 8, 2013)

Soggysnow said:


> I work like that too. I think it comes from my dancing days. I compete against myself in a way. In dancing I have the luxury of being able to look in a mirror at myself and my form, in snowboarding I don't have that advantage, which is why I will look out for people who I think are similar, see where they are going wrong etc. If they get the balls to do something and are at a similar level....I will be more likely to be inspired to try (when riding alone)
> 
> Seems a bit brutal they only have expert jumps...the consequences of those would definitely be greater, for starters you would have to have a lot more speed just to avoid hitting the flat!


the flat wouldnt be the problem, i know i shouldnt speed check, im more worried about how im going to land, like to tail heavy and just wipeout, thanks for the advice though


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

Go big or go home I regret living by this so far, Ill probably have arthritis by age 23 the only thing that's sketched me out boarding are the big 40 footers .Granted ive hit bigger on a dirtbike but its just seems sketchy. I always say to myself what the worst that can happen :dunno:


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Soggysnow said:


> In dancing I have the luxury of being able to look in a mirror at myself and my form, in snowboarding I don't have that advantage, which is why I will look out for people who I think are similar, see where they are going wrong etc.


This may have already been asked, but are you able to get someone to record you hitting the feature?


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

Breathing is good as Wrath said as well as mental imagery. Take some deep long slow breaths till you feel relaxed, oxygen is a natural sedative in that way. 

While taking these deep breaths picture yourself performing the manuever you are looking to accomplish over and over feeling how each body movement is going to occurr as you are completing it. 

Never think about the failure of the event while doing it, stay relaxed loose and confident in yourself that it is something you will accomplish. Don't think you might do it, know you are going to do it.

On a side note, make sure that concussion is rested up enough before you head out there.


----------



## Soggysnow (Sep 11, 2012)

Donutz said:


> This may have already been asked, but are you able to get someone to record you hitting the feature?


Hi, no I don't have someone that can record. I had a coach from roxy camp take a pic the other day (which they have...hopefully I can get my hands on through fb or something) but the pic they took was one of my better efforts(back board) on a box which I have crashed on and been a bit timid of but am back to hitting again (its super easy mind)
I might see if I can get someone too next weekend, will have to have a hike day, may be able to make it happen sooner, but work etc....


----------



## Soggysnow (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks 
I was originally aiming to make this a more general thread on what has halted other members own progression on whatever jump/trick/feature and how they over came it. A collection of different ways one might try to get results.

I have not wanted to avoid doing something and wanted to do it at the same so much time since first learning how to ride. Its an ongoing mental/physical battle that I am sure will continue the rest of my boarding days.


----------



## MeanJoe (Jul 20, 2011)

I completely understand where this OP is coming from. I have a big mental "fear" block on gaps getting onto boxes. Ride on box, I'll go play on it and work on my fundamentals. If it has a gap, it paralyzes me. I wuss out every time. I'm still trying to figure out how to mentally get over this hurdle but I had a small victory this weekend at my local resort...

They had set-up a picnic table box, fairly long. I had been lapping the upper park, hitting the small jump line they built there but kept eye-balling that picnic table box. I finally decided to try it and on the first run approached it but the gap got into my head and I turned off at the last moment and rode past it. The second run at it, I decided to just ride by and take a good look at the transition and gap. I guess I thought I'd see it and realize it wasn't that big and with the angle of the transition and distance of the gap mentally accept that as long as I had forward momentum the nose of my board would clear it. So back up the lift I went for my third run to try this damn picnic table...

At the top of the drop-in (with my fiancé and my buddies hanging out to watch), I stopped and was mostly trying to mentally visualize my approach, visualizing myself clearing the gap and pushing down flat on the box, running through my body position on the feature - shoulders square to the feature with knees bent and loose and eyes on the end of the box, and all those other things to psych myself up when... a 6 year old girl in a pink snowboard outfit dropped in ahead of me and nailed the picnic table box.

Shit, shit, shit! :blink: 

No way I could wuss out again, not in front of the Future Mrs. MeanJoe and my guy buddies after a 6 year old girl in pink rode it like it was nothing. I dropped in and hit it. I was going a bit too slow and had a little trouble off the box at the end but on the next run I owned that damn picnic table box.

So sometimes maybe the proper motivation will get you over that fear.


----------



## brucew. (Dec 4, 2012)

You should probably wait until your concussion symptoms disappear before you try riding again, I'm sure thats contributing to your fear. When you're vulnerable from an existing injury there's no way to keep those thoughts out of your head. If you're not wearing a helmet I'd also consider getting one. 


What I do for overcoming fear is take a few moments at the top of the line to come up with a plan, visualize the plan...put on a song that gets me amped, take a few deep breaths to clear my mind and drop in fully committed & confident. I try not to think too long before dropping in or else you can pysch yourself out.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm 35 and I ride park 1-2 times per week, at my age injuries come easy and last a long time. I'm just getting over a shoulder injury from a boardslide on a down box. The box was damaged and I caught an edge on it, not really my fault but that instilled the fear again.

These are some tactics I use to overcome it.

1. Work up to it slowly. Do tricks I'm solid at and build confidence, then start working on whatever it is I want to learn on a small feature, even if thats just flat ground and I imagine its a feature. Then to a ride on, then a jump on and then a rail for example.

2. Visualize. This has always been a key for me, if i can't see myself do it I can't do it. I picture myself doing the entire trick from my line, the trick and the landing/ride away. I do this several times before I go.

3. As I'm approaching I stay loose and I tell myself specific things. If I need to turn my head for example I will say "stay calm, turn your head, stay calm, turn your head" on my approach (I'm telling you this is a golden tactic). What you should never do is tell yourself what not to do because almost guaranteed you WILL do it. Do not say stuff like "Don't panic, don't fall, don't freak out" etc. Guess what your brain hears? --->>> Panic! FREAK OUT! FALL!!

Try it - Take a run and say "don't freak out" and see if that calms you down. Next run say "stay calm" and I bet you $1000 it will be more effective. I got this tactic from a psychologist- the word "don't" gets illiminated when your under stress and your brain only hears the following command... so don't freak out becomes freak out... the mind is a crazy thing.

4. Ok so last but not least my tactic to get over the thinking process of sitting above a feature staring it down. Once you have your visualization, and you know what your going to tell yourself on your approach. Just say to yourself "no think just go". lol. My best friend gave me this Jackie Chan quote and I've been using it for years.

Hope this helps... works for me.


----------



## makken (Feb 12, 2013)

fear is a greater obstacle than any feature you can find in a park.

i'm really trying to start learning some inversion tricks, specifically a barrel roll, but i can't grow the nuts to actually throw one. i don't really have any powder fields to practice in. does anyone have any progressions for me to work my way up? or will i just have to suck it up and do it?


----------



## tflock82 (Feb 8, 2013)

makken said:


> fear is a greater obstacle than any feature you can find in a park.
> 
> i'm really trying to start learning some inversion tricks, specifically a barrel roll, but i can't grow the nuts to actually throw one. i don't really have any powder fields to practice in. does anyone have any progressions for me to work my way up? or will i just have to suck it up and do it?


im at the same point as you! i just have nowhere to practice them, ive done a couple of tamedogs(frontflips) and broke a board, i tried again after 2 weeks and broke another board, now i have a nice board that i really cant afford to break it again. now im working on barrel rolls , seems like its not as straining on my equipment.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

I've never got injured while snowboarding but I got two neck discs ruptured doing my other favorite sport (cross country riding) and since you ask about ones personal fear management strategies I think my experience might fit. I was heavily scared of going back in the saddle again. The first half year I rode with a neck stabilizing protector (collar?) and did each jump with fear and tension. I continuously got more scared, less concentrated and didn't dare to approach obstacles with enought impulsion. Shortly after I got a thumb dislocated and tendons ruptured, and when I further hit a tree hard I had to give it a break before something serious would happen. 

I began to concentrate on the basics for half a year, did only small but technical jumps, things I could manage with ease and thus build up new confidence and have my muscles notrelaxe. and went riding on race tracks (without obstacles) to learn to enjoy the speed again. I've not compleatly recovered from the fear of getting the neck injured again... if a jump scares me, I mentally repeat the approach-fly-land movements over and over and over again and - most important - breathe very consciously and get everything else out of focus.


Hope, you'll overcome your block soon. Keep trying, but don't put yourself under too much pressure


----------



## Soggysnow (Sep 11, 2012)

makken said:


> fear is a greater obstacle than any feature you can find in a park.
> 
> i'm really trying to start learning some inversion tricks, specifically a barrel roll, but i can't grow the nuts to actually throw one. i don't really have any powder fields to practice in. does anyone have any progressions for me to work my way up? or will i just have to suck it up and do it?





tflock82 said:


> im at the same point as you! i just have nowhere to practice them, ive done a couple of tamedogs(frontflips) and broke a board, i tried again after 2 weeks and broke another board, now i have a nice board that i really cant afford to break it again. now im working on barrel rolls , seems like its not as straining on my equipment.


I was having a conversation with a coach this weekend just gone on exactly this. WB does not allow teaching of inverted tricks. Its a bit of a catch 22 really, they do not want to be responsible, but then you have people who get to that point in their progression that want to learn and are having to figure it out with no real training on how to do it as safely as possible.
Tricky.


----------



## Abby Craft (Feb 22, 2018)

hmm i may be a little late , but this youtube video helped me with getting over my fear,
its a meditation for specifically gaining confidence with boxes and rails 
I cant post links yet because this is literally my first post, but just type on youtube search "Deep meditation for riding rails and boxes" its humorous and pretty helpful too


----------



## Synathidy (Apr 4, 2017)

Ah... fear. I've noticed in my time snowboarding that the times when I have had fear are also the times when I get into the most unsafe situations that could potentially lead to injury. Shying away from that steep slope? Sure, retreat onto the back leg and go careening out of control into the trees. Too afraid to face that jump with your board pointed straight ahead into the airspace ahead? Turn onto the heels at the last second and go soaring off balance to land full force on yer butt. When I have eliminated fear from my mind, however (almost as in a zen state of an empty, meditating mind), my body relaxes, moves freely and how I know it should to maintain stable form, and I just... do it. Focused, but not "thinking," I snowboard effortlessly. And safely too, actually. :smile: 

Killing fears is best accomplished, in my experience, by taking small steps, slaying small, puny monsters until you work up to smiting mighty, gargantuan demons. Like how a nerd levels his character up in an RPG. Know your abilities, and do what you can in the present, without being too anxious to put yourself in "uneasy" situations. Otherwise you could get a "game over." Maybe you'll be lucky and have some extra lives (i.e., won't crash seriously), but no one wants that kind of predicament. Maybe getting four-five feet high off a jump is terrifying at first... so start with ollies off flat terrain, move on to going off jumps to get 1-2 ft of air, and so on...

There's also something to be said for knowing your board well to get a sense of natural comfort on it. I have this newer board I've been riding... Integra's her name. She's fantastic, but can also be... ahem... abrasive and just mean. I've learned that she can pretty much always take on as much or more speed and air than I'm ever inclined to attain. Very stable. Holds a line super steady. Also quite responsive. In fact, I was going down this steep slope with some variable snow once and tried suddenly doing some really tight weaving carves just for kicks, but she was all like "nope, not having any of that," and sent me down HARD on my ass. I looked down, and she just stared back deadpan and said "don't get cute, asshole." 

And get this: being a true twin with a centered stance, she doesn't tolerate me being lazy in powder, and if I stop leaning back even a little, she just promptly tomahawks me into the snow head first. She KNOWS how I hate getting my goggles and hair snowy, so this is how she gets back at me. It's messed up, I tell you what. And it gets even better: so I learn to ride powder equally well regular and goofy to make sure I can alternate if I get tired leaning back on one leg for two long, but then she says she "doesn't like it when I go regular because snow gets in HER hair that way." So apparently I'm supposed to just always ride powder goofy, or she gets pissed. Unbelievable. I suggested relationship counceling, but she said that's stupid, and that I'm a "pansy-ass prick" for even thinking of it.

Sorry for the rant there. I just had some shit to get out.


But just look at that cold stare. That's the look I ALWAYS get. Doesn't matter if I'm riding well, or just gave her wax and brushed her. She just doesn't give a shit.


----------

